# Debunking some myths



## viktor89 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello guys, 

I just wanted to get here and wanted to see if some of you could help me debunk some myths. They say that these things are required for sure? 

Do I need a lifting belt ?
Do I need wrist straps ?
Do I need Knees sleeves ?

What else is there?

My form is good and there is no joint pain after I finish doing my exercise. But reading articles online sometime put a scare in me.

No one in my family suffers from joint or knee problems. 

I'm 25 and my squat, bench and DL totals less than 685 lb so I 'm wondering if I need any of those accessories ?

Is there a point after which it is highly recommended to get one ? like for ex once the total is beyond 900 or 1000lb whatever ?

I am not going to compete ever and my goal is to just be strong. That's it. 

I'm planning to order some fish oil tablets but that's about it. 

So what do you guys think ?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## viktor89 (Jul 4, 2014)

lololol just saw this video the other day. 

From your response I can deduce that I don't need anything as of now and until I am upto a certain level. 

I did get hand straps but I learned that they are sort of cheating so I never even used them lol 

Thanks !


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 4, 2014)

The answer is no. U don't "need" any of that. Those things are meant for support when pushing ur body to the max. Post up a couple vids of ur form we can let you know if you r good or not.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 4, 2014)

you will know when you need wraps, i wear wrist wraps and elbow sleeves. i would wear a shoulder sleeve if they made such a animal. but i am old as dirt. a young man, you probably don't NEED any of it. if you are training with heavy weight ( read powerlifting) then you start needing it. imo


----------



## Azog (Jul 4, 2014)

I like wrist wraps on back day...helps me focus on contracting my lats and leaving my biceps out of the movements.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 4, 2014)

Wrist wraps and heavy bench = happy Stone


----------



## Azog (Jul 4, 2014)

Azog said:


> I like wrist wraps on back day...helps me focus on contracting my lats and leaving my biceps out of the movements.



by wrist wraps i mean straps.


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 4, 2014)

Ken:


	

		
			
		

		
	
http://www.rehband.ca/Products.aspx?m=2135294&m1=2135387&m2=2135402&p=2135404


Viktor:
You don't need any of them, especially a young healthy buck like you just starting out. Some people like to use straps while pulling (chins and rows) as they can focus on back and not worry about grip. Some of those people are much larger and stronger than me, so there is likely something to it, however, I feel just strengthen your grip.
If/when you start implanting belts, wraps, sleeves, etc., try not to become too dependant on them. For example, I only use them on my high end sets, not warmups. Even then, I don't use them every lifting session.
Lastly, despite any knocking that might come from others, if it helps you, makes you feel secure, safe and confident in your lifting, don't be afraid to use them.
But, you do not need them.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 4, 2014)

I use wrist wraps when I bench for the added safety and because I'm aloud to use them in competition. The same with knee sleeves, they keep my knees warm and when I get up to 405 I start useing my wraps. 

As for a belt, I don't care what anyone here says I use mine when I get above my body weight. 

Wrist straps are for dead lifting and I don't get mine out until my grip fails. It's okay to use them to go heavier, just don't get it in your head that you can actually lift the extra 50 pounds that the straps get for you. The other time I use them is for kroc rows. My grip will fail before my back is toast.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 4, 2014)

I use wrist straps for deads heavy/light days and a knee brace for squats if im doin 385+


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 4, 2014)

I use wrist straps for heavy deads and bent rows. Use knee sleeves for heavy squats and high volume leg pressing.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 12, 2014)

Azog said:


> I like wrist wraps on back day...helps me focus on contracting my lats and leaving my biceps out of the movements.



i agree....I use them for lat pulldowns...


----------



## Get Some (Jul 12, 2014)

Wrist straps are the only accessory I use besides a towel... Wish my gym had chalk


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 13, 2014)

Get Some said:


> Wrist straps are the only accessory I use besides a towel... Wish my gym had chalk



Do like I do and bring your own in a ziploc bag


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Do like I do and bring your own in a ziploc bag


my gym is a pia about chalk. it's not like a lot of guys use it and those that do clean up after themselves


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 13, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> my gym is a pia about chalk. it's not like a lot of guys use it and those that do clean up after themselves



My gym doesn't even allow it Ken. They suck about that shit. I used to use liquid chalk and they were ok with it bc no mess. I switched to regular chalk the last few months and won't go back. I out it in a ziploc, rub it in over a garbage bin, try not to make a mess, and of course do it when they're not looking or turn my back to them. So far no issues lol.


----------



## viktor89 (Jul 15, 2014)

What I started doing is :

use dry chalk before DL that's the only one for which I need dry hands. 

The straps I bought -I never used them lol but spent $6-8 isn't a big waste. 

I will try as long as it's possible to all the exercises without the use of any of these straps and all. 

My right knee makes a little sound when I push up on squat for that I have started using fish oil pills. 

I've checked my form and it's all good other than having a butt wink right at "grass point". 

Thanks all for your contribution.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 15, 2014)

No you don't need most of those things except a belt.  Use it when you do only your heaviest squat and DL sets for now.  Once you get up in weight you can use it more frequently.

Same goes for chalk.  You need to build grip strength.  Only use the chalk when your grip starts to fail.  No straps my friend...not now.

Keep on the fish oil.  I use 8 grams or so a day.

Butt wink is tight hams or psoas.  Stretch both on off days religiously.  You will have a some anterior pelvic tilt but it shouldn't be extreme.  If your back starts to ache that is a sign.

Did I mention the psoas?  Yes I am mentioning it again.  Stretch it.


----------



## viktor89 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Dtownry


----------

